

How little a Top Mac app makes? - billconan
http://www.cultofmac.com/321860/youll-never-guess-how-little-a-top-10-mac-app-makes-per-day

======
ckluis
Ouch. It would be interesting to compare similar position on the Windows App
Store vs OS X, but that’s just sad.

EDIT: average guess $12,460.67, reality $302

------
merb
This app costs 6 Euro in Germany and has nearly no functionality. I would
suggest buying Pixelmator over that, since you have a fully fledged Image
Editing Program, that could make way more than just 3 things for 6 Euro.. Not
sure how he even made any money..

------
flashman
So it would be very cheap to buy your way to the top of the charts, but once
there you'd make very little money?

------
serve_yay
Mac App Store != iOS App Store

